# Seat Covers For Fiat Ducato



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

Can anyone help me source front seat covers for my Ford Ducato, I tried my local fiat dealer but according to them fiat does not make them
Thanks


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Seat Covers*

Hi,

I used these people away back in 2003.

Give them a call:

http://www.selectfurnishings.co.uk/


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I got some for my 2006 Ducato fron Tesco. Yes, thats right Tesco. They are the ones you normally see on works vans, but they are Blue and fit quite well. I have had a look on their site but they are not on there. I picked mine up in Tesco Slough
HTH

Dave

656


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

*seat covers*

Thanks for the replies I will try them both


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

We sell them (Travis Perkins )i'm sure you will find one of our branches close to you if not pm me and i will tell you which branches have them 
Rob


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Googled the company, found the nearest branches, searched for seat covers. 1 result - for toilet seat cover.  Am I doing something wrong.
Bonza


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I just Googled (UK) for 'Seat covers for Fiat Ducato' and got a number of sites.
Probably worth you checking them out.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Bonza said:


> Googled the company, found the nearest branches, searched for seat covers. 1 result - for toilet seat cover.  Am I doing something wrong.
> Bonza


dont think you'll find them on the web site,will get a list of branches that stock them for you.let me know the area you are in,know we have one in Durham 
Rob


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Rob,
I'm 8 miles from Durham.
Bonza


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Durham T.P> dragon lane has the grey ones product code 443533 selling at £14.99 plus vat we do do the blue one but they havent any in stock although they should be able to get them ,also a cover for double seats as in transit van for £21plus ,heres the manufacturers website 
http://www.heavy-duty-designs.co.uk/
Rob


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again Rob,
I'll go and suss them out on Friday.
Bonza


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

*seat covers for Fiat Ducato*

Reference my search for seat covers for my Fiat Ducato, was in Aldi's today and lo and behold they had seat covers. No mention of Fiat Ducato but took them on trial. Very good fit, the full set, two front seats, headrests and back seat and headrests price £11.99p Very nice anthracite colour which is practical and matches front colours. Obviously no need for the rear covers but at that prcie who cares!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*seat covers*

Greetings,

Yup, I was in Aldis today and picked up a set of these £11.99 seat covers, black with grey/blue inserts, quiet smart.


----------

